# Looking for Fly Fishing People



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey guys!

I'm headed over to PCB and West Bay today looking for someone who would like to go over there and fly fish. I've got my own boat and I'm just trying to find people who love to do the same thing and want to go out and fish. 

I usually pole around the flats and look for tails as well as sight casting to them when we see them. The weather looks amazing for sighting right now so I'm hoping to get out there for the evening bite. 

Steven


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

They have a nice group over there Bay Fly Fishers, I keep saying I'm going to go meet up w/them but to date I'm a no show. 

This man seems to head them up, Bill Laminack he is on this site can't remember his handle maybe BLaminack or something, he also ties amazing flies that are well beyond the call of duty. Check them out they have a FB page.

If you get real hard up I'll go w/ya :thumbsup:.


----------

